# Oatmeal Free Shampoo



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

*Hi I just found out my poor dog has a oatmeal allergy.*

Since day 1 I have washed him in tropiclean oatmeal and aloe shampoo 


I need a new shampoo urgently but cant find any thats oatmeal free!

I need urgent help and searching this forum doesnt give me a clear answer.


I know ACV is good for rinse but neeed something to wash him properly first with!


HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If your dog has skin issues, I'd actually try an antimicrobial shampoo to see if there's a staph/yeast/microbe component. You'll know quickly if there is when the itching stops after a bath. There are tons of brands (Malaseb is a popular one). My vet got me using 4% chlorhexidene shampoo -- brand doesn't matter to me, just the ingredients. They can be used a couple of times a week for serious infections, but often just doing weekly baths for a month or so gives you a much happier dog (just keep it off of her head and well away from her face!):




(Take a look at the reviews on Amazon by people with itchy dogs -- there's a reason a lot of vets use this stuff!)

If you have a healthy dog, then my suggestion is to try Wonderside's all-natural bar soap for dogs. It sounds weird to use bar soap, but after you try it, you'll never want to use liquid again. It's SO much easier, lasts a long time, and it smells wonderful. Their "Repel" is oatmeal-free:
Flea & Tick Natural Shampoo Bar for Pets with Citronella & Geranium
Ingredients: Coconut oil, palm oil, shea butter, castor oil, neem oil, citronella oil, geranium oil, neem leaf extract, Aloe vera, vitamin E, honey


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A teammate made this shampoo for her dog and swears by it 
1 cup dawn, 1 cup Apple cider vinegar (natural with the mother), 1/3 cup glycerine.
I have some but have not tried it since I rarely wash dogs. Usually just hose them off and use the blower.between that and combing.....


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zymox on amazon.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IF you have a dog that is sensitive to grains, beware of other GLUTEN BASED ingredients, with names that we do not recognize, that could be in the Doggie Shampoo that you are using!
*WHEAT:* hydrolyzed wheat protein or triticum vulgare (wheat) or stearyldimoniumhydroxypropyl (hydrolyzed wheat protein) or hydroxypropyltrimonium (hydrolyzed wheat protein).
*OATMEAL:* or avena sativa
*BARLEY*: hordeum vulgare or maltodextrin (can also be from barley)
*RYE:* secale cereale
*Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein* can be derived from: Soy, Corn, or Wheat


Organic Shampoo: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011ESJXRW/ref=sxr_pa_click_within_right_aps_sr_pg1_2?psc=1[/ame] 

Put your zip code in this site to see stores that carry it: https://www.drharveys.com/products/dogs/71-herbal-shampoo-organic-shampoo-with-real-essential-herbs 

Bronner's Castile Body Soap from a health food store (NOT GNC): https://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/BABYMILD/OLBA16.html This body wash does not "suds" a lot, so don't use too much!

*HOMEMADE SHAMPOO:*
Items Needed:


*Castile Soap *(natural, mild human soap, non GMO) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet. Most health food stores carry Dr. Bronner’s Castile Soap which is already scented, it’s about $10 for 16 oz. so this will make 4 regular recipes. FYI, most dogs do not like the peppermint scented one!
*Vegetable Glycerin – Food Grade *(human moisturizer used in lotions) can be purchased at a local health food store or over the internet. 16 oz is approx. $7 and will make 4 regular recipes.
*Empty Plastic Bottle* (an empty shampoo bottle or water bottle with a valve on top is convenient)
*Optional: Essential Oils of our choice – *Lavender EO is very soothing to the skin and senses. Can be purchased at a local health food store.
*Funnel*
*Purified Water*
 *Natural Shampoo *
1/2 Cup Castile Soap
1/2 Cup Vegetable Glycerin (*this amount can be increased if your dog has a dry a coat or flakey skin)*
1 Cup Water (non-floride) Add the water to the bottle first to avoid bubbles.
OPTIONAL: 10 Drops of Lavender Essential Oil (or your choice of EO) You can use the EO’s even if the Castile Soap is already scented.


Using a funnel, measure and pour into the empty: Castile Soap, Glycerin and water. Add drops of Essential Oils (your discretion as to how much) directly into shampoo bottle. Turn bottle upside down slowly a few times before each use. Keep away from eyes during use.

*For a rinse:* mix 50% ACV (containing "The Mother") and 50% Purified water and work into fur/skin. DO NOT rinse off. Don’t get in eyes or opened sores as it stings.

Moms


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

so does mine..
i use these 2:

organic aloe vera dog shampoo
aloe vera dog conditioner

rotate it with:
Exfoliating Natural Shampoo Bar for Pets with Neem Bark
Hypoallergenic Natural Shampoo Bar for Pets with Aloe Vera

the bars last a lot of washes

Phebe.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

I like a lot of the Earthbath product line. I usually use the Eucalyptus & Peppermint. It is a soap-free shampoo, smells great, & no oatmeal. They do offer an oatmeal formula, but the 1 I usually use does not have oatmeal.


----------

